# DIY repair resource



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

http://www.repairfaq.org/REPAIR/F_Repair.html

This is an amazing collection of stuff put together by Sam Goldwasser, a regular on the usenet group sci.electronics.repair. If you ever want to know something about fixing lots of electronics, it just might be there. Cool stuff to dig through on those nights when you forgot to make decaf for that last cup of coffee.


----------

